# Who wants a Thunderhawk gunship?



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Whilst at battlefields i got into a discussion with a fairly high ranking GW staff member about where 40k is going, the answer bigger. I dont know how long it will be but plastic thunderhawks are coming, fact.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Not to burst your bubble, but this has already been mentioned somewhere


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Even so, its still interesting news. Hopefully they will have one ready to buy when my wife finishes Uni and we have some money.

I dont play Apoc, but I will still get a Thunderhawk if they make a plastic one. In fact I'd probably get 2, and use one as a massive terrain piece.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well that sucks they are willing to make a plastic thunderhawk but not a plastic stompa. I won't be buying one since orks can't take looted vehicles anymore unless I decide to make it into a flying battle wagon:laugh: HMMM that's not a bad idea.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

i think a GW stompa kit might lose some of the flavor of orks. Home made ones just look so orkish.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

stompas are so easy to build you dont need a platic kit. Mine is basically a big round plant pot with a small square one to base the head, then lots of irregular cut pieces of steel (you could use plasticard) add lots of guns some big exhausts at the back and your there.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I can't wait for the plastic thunderhawks deffinently getting one maybe 2 depends on price.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

morfangdakka said:


> Well that sucks they are willing to make a plastic thunderhawk but not a plastic stompa. I won't be buying one since orks can't take looted vehicles anymore unless I decide to make it into a flying battle wagon:laugh: HMMM that's not a bad idea.


Stompas would be a rediculos mould :laugh:


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah man can't wait for the plastic thunderhawk i reckon it will cost about £70-£80 which i wouldn't mind paying coz i've been after one for years £400 for the forge world one is a little pricey


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 8, 2008)

well, with the massive amount I just spent to get a battle company and now that I have decided that that isn't enough and am going to suppliment it with a first company I will need like 5 of these. Please tell me they are going to be about 120. Please :wink:


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

I seriously can't wait for a plastic one to come out. I would get it in a second to make it the centerpiece of any apocalypse game I played since those damn warhounds are too expensive. Thats what they need to do next, plastic titans.


----------



## cyberpunk (Aug 4, 2008)

woo 2 plastic thunderhawks would be nice for my army ^^


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

xpunksbeendeadx said:


> I seriously can't wait for a plastic one to come out. I would get it in a second to make it the centerpiece of any apocalypse game I played since those damn warhounds are too expensive. Thats what they need to do next, plastic titans.


I'd be happy with a cardboard official version aslong as it didn't cost a months wages.


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

EndangeredHuman said:


> I'd be happy with a cardboard official version aslong as it didn't cost a months wages.


Hell I would be happy with cardboard feet if they officially represented that monstrosity of a titan that they call the Reaver. I seriously wanna know how people can afford that.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

A plastic warhound is definately where they are heading, but we are looking at, at least five years before that maybe more.


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

Seriously I doubt a plastic warhound would ever come out. I just don't think gw would be smart enough to make such a common sense move...


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Seriously they are going to its on the cards, but they need to get us all used to 4k games first.


----------



## Douglas (Apr 20, 2008)

Cool. I guess I'll need one for every assault squad then:biggrin:


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i know this is against the rules, but i would buy a forge world one and make a few adjustments and then a mould of it, and sell one to you guys for £100-£200?

but i guess i cant as i dont have enough money or the ability to...

or a lawyer...

lol

M


----------



## phatmatt1991 (Aug 11, 2008)

so if they do do the thunderhawk will it just be the fighting versions or will the transport come out too, because they would be pretty useful! any ideas?


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

i think it's just the transport one for now


----------



## phatmatt1991 (Aug 11, 2008)

they might make both vairients


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

I thought the gunship can still carry a hefty amount of marines, nothing that should be frowned upon. Besides I'd rather have a gunship to harass the enemy.


----------



## blackws (Jul 3, 2008)

I just want to paint one even though it would take me a year to do that. They are sweet looking model. I love the look on peoples faces when you bust out one of those bad boys at your local gaming store and say oh my list is done hehe.


----------



## phatmatt1991 (Aug 11, 2008)

thunderhawks are awesome and yes they even the gunships can carry a heft amount of marines but the transports can carry more and still lay down some hefty fire, both would be .
Imagin a drop pod and deepstrike army where you can fly in heavy armour too!!!


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

i thought the thunderhawks could carry 30 marines at once ( 15 terms or 3 dreads)

this as well as the kickass cannon on its back and several lascannons and h,bolters and hellstrike missiles. before droping 15 thunderhammer weilding termanators who can assault thanks to the ramp (same as landraiders) would make it a game winner


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

I can't wait i'm definitely looking to buy at least 1-3 or i might have a go at building one with my mate baz, as we have the plans.


----------



## chris b (Jun 26, 2008)

spoke to a black shirt he told me the mold for the stompa keeps braking and the thunderhawk is a long way off


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

well, im thinking its gonna cost about 200 bucks. think of it. the baneblade from forgeworld is about 360 bucks. citadel:95. forge world avatar (granted of course, its huge): 90 bucks. citadel: 25. im guessing the pattern of citadel models is about 1/4 the price of forge world. just a hunch. call me a retard if you want.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> Whilst at battlefields i got into a discussion with a fairly high ranking GW staff member about where 40k is going, the answer bigger. I dont know how long it will be but plastic thunderhawks are coming, fact.


Will most probably be with the rumoured "Planetstrike", so late 2009 early 2010


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> I dont know how long it will be but plastic thunderhawks are coming, fact.


if I had a penny for all the years I've heard that, I'd be able to buy a FW thunderhawk


----------



## Madmcc (Jul 29, 2008)

From what I hear up here, its gonna be a £100 kit.

Also, have a look at this months White Dwarf, the Thunderhawk in it is surprisingly lacking in detail compared to the Forge World mini. Perhaps this is the first peek were getting.


Cheers


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Can't remember where I saw it. Someone came into a thread and said they where speaking to someone high up in GW at a show, either Jervis or Jes (i think,) and was told the Stompa is done. They just need to get it down in sprues as it currently sits on 19 sprues, and thats too many for a box. They are redesigning the cut or something, the Baneblade apparently had a similar problem but started at 13 sprues. 

I'll try and find it as I only go to one other forum other than heresy now, was only a few days or at worst around a week ago, might have been LA Gamesday.

But aye, take that as you will.

edit - found it, it wasn't Jes or Jervis, so a bit more salt maybe required, anyways, apparently it was let slip by head of trade sales in US while holding a trade seminar, also in the same thread an 'ex GW' employee (might need more salt with that) confirmed it exsists. So who knows, but if a Thunderhawk is looking likely, the Stompa should be a shoe in.

Link to Thread - on Dakka Dakka


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

a couple of days back i was at gw manchester talking to one of their guys about up and coming releases and the thunderhawk is coming 100% pure hard fact he said price will be around £70-£100, no release date as yet but expect it around this time next year. peace


----------



## Lord calgar (Jul 16, 2008)

I know this is a bit of task but in the (assault on black read white dwarf) its talks about Warlord Titans (Battle Titans) on pg 42 is that a book or an actual model being made?


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

My local GW manager told me yesterday that as far as he knew, any plans to make a thunderhawk plastic are dead due to the difficulties of making the mold.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

new mag shows a less detailed the forgeworld pic of one i think its coming

there is so much interest i'd buy 3 happily for 100 pound many many marine players would to i believe alot would i'm sure

baneblades sold well imagine thunderhawks alot more marine players


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

um guys the transporter can only carry a landraider plus occupants

or 2 rhinos and occupants

gunship carries 30 marines


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I find it an exciting thought and cool but the major flaw I have with it is that Once that's made the thunderhawk won't feel special anymore 

It's like the Baneblade, before Apocalpyse I use to squel when the shop let me use their Baneblade in a mess around game because it was Forgeworld and Very few people had a super heavy tank, Now it's "Oh a Baneblade.....................:boredom:".

Do't get me wroung I like Apocalypse as much as others will but Super heavies are starting to lose that special feeling to them when GWS decides "Let's make more moneh" which I know it's business thought but it's because of that you end up withh hordes of little kids who'l take anything "Like Marine Baneblades is not annoying in game, just annoying to look on as the little kids wnted a big toy"


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Damned if they do, damned if they don't then eh? The community have been banging on about plastic Thunderhawks for _ages_ - yours is an interesting reaction Vanchet!

I'm in two minds as to whether I should close this (old!) thread for now. Planetstrike is apparently around the corner - the perfect time to release a plastic Thunderhawk and yet we're still in rumour/wishlist territory for it. Anyone got anything new?


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes it does lose its unique status but still many people who can't afford 100pound price tag it will no doubt have. 
I have a house 2 kids and 2 cars i can afford it but can't see sense in paying 900AUS it'll cost for a forgeworld model. I mean thats half a paycheck and on single income i can't justify it personally but 150-200aus i'll happily pay. Even if quality of model is deminished a little.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Syph said:


> Damned if they do, damned if they don't then eh? The community have been banging on about plastic Thunderhawks for _ages_ - yours is an interesting reaction Vanchet!
> 
> I'm in two minds as to whether I should close this (old!) thread for now. Planetstrike is apparently around the corner - the perfect time to release a plastic Thunderhawk and yet we're still in rumour/wishlist territory for it. Anyone got anything new?


Thank you ^_^
Yea it's been going on for a bit now about weather PlanetStrike actually will be realeased and along with it a Thuderhawk, now that PlanetStrike is Acutally official and not whispers we can try and think on new stuff.
I was thinking on weather it is the Dark Eldar to be updated next (Since PlanetStrike would kinda appeal to them).


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> I'm in two minds as to whether I should close this (old!) thread for now. Planetstrike is apparently around the corner - the perfect time to release a plastic Thunderhawk and yet we're still in rumour/wishlist territory for it. Anyone got anything new?


Nothing new beyond the fact that GW have been working on the plastic Thunderhawk for at least two years. I haven't heard anything recently though, but GW have really tightened things up over the last 9 months or so. Very little info gets leaked beyond general release titles - the small details and sometimes even large models show up with nary a foreshadowing peep on the insiders telegraph!



Vanchet said:


> I was thinking on weather it is the Dark Eldar to be updated next (Since PlanetStrike would kinda appeal to them).


Well, Space Wolves are the next army for 40K of course (the book is done and dusted) and Dark Eldar aren't "too" far behind, being early 2010.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i dont have anything new to add to this very old thread other than, it can only be a matter of time before we see a plastic thunder hawk,GW now have everything in place to make the kit a viable game option.
They have the required rule set,the technology,the production ability and most importantly thousands of space marine players praying they release it.
Not to forget they have released this baby before in metal,Ok i grant you, you needed to remortgage your house to buy one.

Flyers really should play a larger part of the game anyway,and adding more of them to the game also means you can add more ground based units to deal with them which means further expansion to the games and the armies.Lets face it the Necron pylon looks like a bad ass anti aircraft weapon, why not knock that up in plastic too?


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

i saw 2 metal thunderhawks on ebay auction starting at 600 bucks mind you international shipping costs where near that to


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I hope the thunderhawk rumor is false, the possible sight of every Space Marine apocalypse battle with a Thunderhawk is terrible. It would get a bit tiring to see so many thunderhawks after a while. The size of them would be more of an eyesore on a 4 x 8 battlefield than a beautiful model. But that's just me.


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

Thunderhawks would be so big I know it is apocalypse but every SM player would have one maybe even two they would take up as much space as a solid block of IG troops, or even tanks.


----------



## Johnathanswift (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats never been a real problem, and it wont be. Are you suggesting that since baneblades came out they have been cluttering the table, after all they are as large as a group of four tanks, or a block of IG troops. Smaller than the thunderhawk true, but nontheless since it was not an issue with Baneblades I doubt it would become one with thunderhawks. (how many people can afford a 100 pound model anyway?)

Now back on topic, I agree that it would be an ideal model to relase with planetstrike. Since we havent heard anything I suspect we are in for a long wait.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd like to see it because knowing GW even if like a million fans said they wanted a Stormbird instead they would still do the Thunderhawk and having them "complete" another big project would probably let them get on with more projects we would love to see.


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think you would see thunderhawks crowding the table the way the imperial players and even (sigh) Chaos players crowd Baneblades on Apoc Tables where I play now ... that is why I have a few brass scorpions and 2 plague towers, to make my own spam.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

i just want to rape shit with my turbo laser heavy bolters and lascannons then drop off 30 vangaurd with power weapons to assault using assault ramp.


imp gaurd beware marines are getting there own back now


----------

